# Bidding small condo complex



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

This is my first year doing commercial plowing, It will just be me and another worker. i plan on using two 3/4ton trucks, a skid steer, one 2yard spreader and a small liquid de-icing unit. i will probably also buy a new snow blower too. my mother in law is president of a small condo association of 50yr old+ persons. There are only 14 units and which is more like 7 duplexes with garages. There's a small road to be plowed 1/4 mile? i will need to shovel each walkway, remove snow from driveways and have it done early. they also want sand/salt. I know their going to be pain in the asses, but i'm willing to deal with all of that for $$$ i know that last years contract was for 12k. i know i will be the only one offering liquid de-icing and i know the old people will love that idea, can i charge more or should i offer two different bids? How much do you guess this years bid to be? Is this worth it? It's in New Hampshire and last year it seemed like it snowed every weekend. can i handle this job and another fairly good sized parking lot with just the two of us?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey mr hydroseed, I'm with Apex, We operate in the seacoast too, what kind of liquid will you be running? How much will you apply and so on? These all go into that bid remember that you don't want to give your work away, figure out your cost. If you need help this winter --- 603-926-APEX --- we run a couple trucks and network with 3 other guys. Just give a call, we can usually be found at O'Learys on down time. Hope you have a good winter payup 

Matt


----------



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

*I was just talking about you guys today.*

Weird, i was just talking to Bob at Lesco's about you guys today. I see you guys driving around all the time. I actually lived in the condo's run by the commons and they are crooks. I don't think i'd like to do business with them. They drove my wife and I out of the condo's with ridiculous fines. They used to fine us $100 for parking in the visitor area. They actually would wait and add the times up and then send a $500 fine. They would also fine us if there was a bag of trash outside our door. Is there another property management company out there? How many businesses can you guys handle with 3 trucks?


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

There is another called great north, I hear they are pretty good to deal with. Give us a call we should meet up.  


Matt


----------



## ODwyerPW (Nov 13, 2004)

I just lost a bid for an HOA that was 56 homes arranged as 28 duplexes. 
Plowing each 2 car wide driveway and 5 small culesacs and applying rock salt.
Shoveling of each walk and spreading calcium chloride was on those walks was also included. Very tight spaces with no where to put the snow in 2 of the culdesacs. Mostly clientelle over 50. My bid was just at $29K. Last year they spent more than that and feul wasn't $2.75 a gallon. Winner was less than me. There were folks that bid higher than me as well.

There's some anectdotal info from the NorthEast for you. I would think Metropolitan Upstate NewYork, Mass, Connecticut & NH areas would have similar weather and similar economies.


----------

